# Shaving



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Well I'm a wetshaver and have been since I was 15. 
I started with those Bic plastic disposable razors that liked taking bites out of your face. Then moved to an Atra, Mach 3 and even tried the Power Fusion. I also used canned foam or gel.
Now I use a Merkur HD, a Shavemac Badger brush and some nice soaps and creams like prorasso. I tried dryshaving years ago but gave it up after like 6 months, cause I could never get as close as a blade. Now the only time I get nicks is with a feather blade in my Merkur Slant Bar.
What do you guys use?


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

I use electric because its more convenient, but i like the sticks better. I almost voted for the thrid option cuz i i can only grow a mustache on the left side of my face







(no im not joking).


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

i use an electric razor


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i typically shave with the ol fusion power in the shower... shave jell.. etc... but i have the slowest growing facial hair on the face of the earth, so i can get away with doing it every other day and not looking bad.... electrics are sweet, but mine broke so... old skool


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i use an electric.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

mike123 said:


> i typically shave with the ol fusion power in the shower... shave jell.. etc... but i have the slowest growing facial hair on the face of the earth, so* i can get away with doing it every other day* and not looking bad.... electrics are sweet, but mine broke so... old skool


Your lucky if I have to shave everyday or I look like chewbaca.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Right now I only shave my neck with a trimmer down to stubble. I have a beard.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i use an electric razor, but sometimes if i let the beard get out of hand there's a little patch near my throat that is hard to get at because of how the hair grows there, so i sometimes bust out the ol' mach 3.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

i have the murkels, badger brush and prorasso too but got lazy after a while. Just use mach 3 now


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

About 6 months ago I switched from shaving with a normal bic razor to the old school cut throat straight razor..Tricky for the first couple months but once you get the hang of it they do an excellent job.Don't skimp when it comes to shaving soaps or a good badger hair brush.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

johndeere said:


> i typically shave with the ol fusion power in the shower... shave jell.. etc... but i have the slowest growing facial hair on the face of the earth, so* i can get away with doing it every other day* and not looking bad.... electrics are sweet, but mine broke so... old skool


Your lucky if I have to shave everyday or I look like chewbaca.
[/quote]

yeah... it sucks at times, but when i go to the races or the cabin for a weekend, and have a thick 5'0 clock shadow when i get home its nice to not look like a homeless person all weekend... hopefully i keep my baby face for a while, but my grandpas, and dad both have burl Wyatt Earp mustaches so, someday..... someday....


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Option 3.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Mach 3 razors baby!!









I usually shave every 3-4 days. I am kinda lazy when it comes to shaving. For the most part I always have that Brett Favre 5 o'clock shadow going on.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

bic and barbasol
head and face 
but im lazy and wait for it to itch me to much


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

HAHA....I didn't vote due to the fact that I can run a dry razor over my thick ass hair to shave. Always have done it that way....don't know why....and I have to shave everyday too.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I used to go razor, but got a nice electric about a year ago and it really is easier. It doesnt get quite as close, but its good enough for me. I go with a 5 o'clock shadow a lot of times anyway..


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I wet shave with a razor for my face and use my brothers electic for my ball sack.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I have both an electric and razor. Electric is never close enough so I usually just use the electric to trim down my facial hair and then use the razor to get that smooth feeling.


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Nothing beats the razor for closeness.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wetshave razor, the electric never got close enough for me.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

razor for me... i had electric shavers... I can never get them to get as close.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

I gots my M3 power and its all i need baby! Gets so close my face feels like my GFs boobs for a day (cep not as squishy). Disposables are no good less u use them 2ce a day. Are the ladies in this poll? Im interested in the ladies shaving stories.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Wetshave with the razor everyday, but I wish I could grow a beard but im just too patchy under the chin.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

I have electric but I hate it.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

wet shave everyday, other wise I look like wolf man.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I hate electric shavers....it isnt even about getting close...my face feels dirty after I use one. Nothing like a nice shave to start your day


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

wetshave _ razor. every other day


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> I have both an electric and razor. Electric is never close enough so I usually just use the electric to trim down my facial hair and then use the razor to get that smooth feeling.


I do the same. I can only grow stubble so I only have to shave maybe once a week.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I wet shave my neck but use a bread trimmer on the rest so i constantly have a bit of stubble


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

zippa said:


> About 6 months ago I switched from shaving with a normal bic razor to the old school cut throat straight razor..Tricky for the first couple months but once you get the hang of it they do an excellent job.Don't skimp when it comes to shaving soaps or a good badger hair brush.


What is your favorite soap and cream? Mama Bear makes some nice soaps and now makes creams as well, i think she has something like 93 diffrent scents.


----------



## karl ramsdell (Oct 28, 2006)

i shave all my fur off. you could land a marlin with one of my backhairs. 
gilette sensor for me.


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Wet shave for the closer shave


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

karl ramsdell said:


> i shave all my fur off. you could land a marlin with one of my backhairs.
> gilette sensor for me.


That explains the side pic :laugh:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

water and body wash with a nice disposable I shave my legs thank gosh I don't have a beard lol


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Mach III and Edge Gel Advanced. I shave every day after the shower, keeps my melon smoooth and clean.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Genin said:


> wetshave razor, the electric never got close enough for me.


No,you have to push them so hard that they make your face hurt


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i look too young without facial hair so the spots that i do shave i use electric only. i get razor burn from wet razors and i dont like my face being too smooth, i like a midnight shadow


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm old school-still use the best shave possible-The good ole straight razor-Will show pics of my setup tomarrow-So yeah I can consider that a wet shave-I run al merkur products-Nothing like it!!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> *Mach III and Edge Gel Advanced*. I shave every day after the shower, keeps my melon smoooth and clean.


Thats hits guy too Babu. I shave like...Once...Every um...2 Days?


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

RockinTimbz said:


> I wet shave with a razor for my face and use my brothers electic for my ball sack.


I bet your brother uses it for the same thing too, how cute!







(jk jk)

I do a dry shave with a mach 3 everyday, but if more than one day goes by without me shaving I use Nivea shaving cream and a mach 3.


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

This might be a little off-topic but do you guys shave your balls? I mean girls probably don't like having hair in their mouth when...


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

why dont u guys wax....


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> why dont u guys wax....


That sh*t hurts.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Dry shaving with an electric razor rips the living sh*t out of my face.


----------



## karl ramsdell (Oct 28, 2006)

gotta shave the berries dude


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

PinKragon said:


> why dont u guys wax....


I actually want to try that. I heard if you do it often enough the hair barely comes back, is that true?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I wouldn't try waxing your face...


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Wingman said:


> This might be a little off-topic but do you guys shave your balls? I mean girls probably don't like having hair in their mouth when...


Thats something that I would never do.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I wouldn't try waxing your face...


 No, I'm thinking about waxing my melon. I've been shaving it for about 17 years, I want all the hair on it gone for good.


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

Bawb2u said:


> I wouldn't try waxing your face...


 No, I'm thinking about waxing my melon. I've been shaving it for about 17 years, I want all the hair on it gone for good.
[/quote]

Since wax literally rips your hair off wouldn't that rip your skin too? I mean it's quite stretchy and sensitive down there...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I was talking about waxing the whisker's on your face. if you've ever riped out an ingrown whisker you know waxing your face is a BAD idea

as for waxing pubes be my guest, I just don't like the idea of looking like a 2 year old.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Wingman said:


> I wet shave with a razor for my face and use my brothers electic for my ball sack.


bump


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Many yrs ago a friend of mine tried his moms epilady on his face.Not good...Those things simply grabed the hairs and ripped them out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

PinKragon said:


> why dont u guys wax....


Because we dont want to end up like the man without a face?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

most men don't try it because they think it is a femme thing and that it hurts too much. It isn't that bad. It can take longer though than shaving in the shower.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

there is a big difference between leg hair and a mans facial hair/whisker's.

I don't think waxing ones facial hair would work.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> there is a big difference between leg hair and a mans facial hair/whisker's.
> 
> I don't think waxing ones facial hair would work.


Melon = head. That's what I want to wax. Waxing your pubes is just........wrong.


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

porn star.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Ive used Nair on my chest/stomach area, and let me tell you, it does NOT feel good, especially when you have to do it twice in a row to get all the hair off.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> there is a big difference between leg hair and a mans facial hair/whisker's.
> 
> I don't think waxing ones facial hair would work.


*Melon = head*. That's what I want to wax. Waxing your pubes is just........wrong.
[/quote]

Thank you for the explanation I thought u were talking about something else


----------



## retrofit (Mar 31, 2007)

PinKragon said:


> why dont u guys wax....


ive seen peoples reaction and it looks like it hurts really bad,never trying it...


----------



## Pfrenzy (Mar 19, 2007)

i just let it grow out


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

dude you got fancy shaver equipment.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

nair is bad I don't like it. women use wax on their eyebrows
u would have to get use to the face and then put on some lotion afterwards


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> I'm old school-still use the best shave possible-The good ole straight razor-Will show pics of my setup tomarrow-So yeah I can consider that a wet shave-I run al merkur products-Nothing like it!!!!


Ya Merkur/Dovo is awesome! They are comming out with a new DE 38C I believe, i'm gonna pick one up. I have been wanting to get into straight shaving but i'm gonna start with a shavette or a feather straight razor. 
Well, show us your gear man, also what types of creams and soaps do you use?
Do you ever go to the any of the shave forums like badgerandblade?


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

the wet shave is the only shave for me!!!!!!


----------



## tekish (Apr 1, 2007)

wetshave


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I use a razor.. just bought a power fusion.. its pretty nice


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

electric on the body, razor from the neck up.



retrofit said:


> why dont u guys wax....


ive seen peoples reaction and it looks like it hurts really bad,never trying it...
[/quote]

tryed that once, the ingrown hairs and pimples where terible once it grew out


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i use fusion power with some weird ass neutragina shave gel and gillette aftershave balm. pwned.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I just started shaving my head again (I use the headblade) so as of right now, besides my gotee and eyebrows, im totaly hairless.


----------

